# Nikon Camera Rebates



## MrFotoFool (Apr 27, 2019)

According to NikonRumors, the following rebates will go into effect on April 28,2019:
Nikon Z6 $200 off
Nikon Z7 $600 off
Nikon D850 $300 off

(The last one has me intrigued because I have been obsessed with the D850 ever since it came out. I am also very interested in the 500 f5.6 PF for which there is no Canon or Tamron/Sigma equivalent).


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 27, 2019)

I found a separate post that shows a lot of Nikon lenses will go on rebate as well (with larger rebates if you combine it with a camera purchase). Sadly the 500 PF that I lust after is not on the list and in fact I don't even think it's available now (sources list it as backordered).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2019)

Camera sales are slow everywhere, and there is too much inventory.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2019)

$600 off the Z7 is a pretty deep discount.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 28, 2019)

B&H sold the Wonderful Sony A 9 Best Camera Ever with a $ 1000 discount, while the so obsolete DSLR EOS 1 wasn't....
Funny, isn't it ???


----------



## AlanF (Apr 28, 2019)

Look out for the A10 soon.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Look out for the A10 soon.


I know, but $ 1000 are nevertheless a huge rebate .
And the A9 was introduced at a horrendous price (Euro 5300, approximately $6000 then), at least in Europe, which soon fell to a more acceptable level...now about Euro 3500 minus cashback...So I guess it didn't sell that well.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 29, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I know, but $ 1000 are nevertheless a huge rebate .
> And the A9 was introduced at a horrendous price (Euro 5300, approximately $6000 then), at least in Europe, which soon fell to a more acceptable level...now about Euro 3500 minus cashback...So I guess it didn't sell that well.


Leaving partisan views aside, it is a great piece of kit for mirrorless and should be the target for Canon to overtake, like the D850 for a general body. Canon needs competition to give us more.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Leaving partisan views aside, it is a great piece of kit for mirrorless and should be the target for Canon to overtake, like the D850 for a general body. Canon needs competition to give us more.


Absolutely right!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 23, 2019)

The Nikon rebates are being extended into July (2019).








Nikon's July rebates (plus a new Sigma sale) - Nikon Rumors


Most of the last month’s rebates were extended – see the details at Adorama and B&H Photo. Adorama has a promotion on two Sigma lenses: Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM ART lens: $250 or 28% off (includes dock) Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM ART lens: $270 or 34% off This Sigma sale will expire on […]




nikonrumors.com


----------

